# Canned bacon



## talob (Sep 16, 2009)

Wife opend a jar of bacon that she canned last night for supper, tasted good but just fell apart, it seems like I read someone else had that experience here? Something she did wrong?


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

As it is mentioned in all the other canned bacon threads the best bacon to use for canning is thick cut. Regular or thin cut cans well but falls apart when fried up.

Edit:
Maybe a mod could merge this with one of the other bacon threads...


----------



## talob (Sep 16, 2009)

Sorry about that, I did a search on canned bacon and came up with nothing.


----------



## Guardian (Jan 17, 2012)

talob said:


> Sorry about that, I did a search on canned bacon and came up with nothing.


Found one onsite HERE.

A good one off-site HERE.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

talob said:


> Sorry about that, I did a search on canned bacon and came up with nothing.


When I want more info than a thread is giving me I page all the way down where there are usually similar threads listed.


----------



## nehaali (Jun 20, 2013)

Hi everyone,
It is really very nice and informative forum thanks for sharing ....


----------

